# شرح التسجيل والتحميل في موقع الاستضافة powow



## Yes_Or_No (7 أبريل 2006)

*شرح التسجيل والتحميل في موقع الاستضافة powow*

شرح التسجيل والتحميل في الموقع powow للاستضافة المجانية 

لقد لاحظت طلبات بمواقع مجانية مضمونة وقوية لتحميل الملفات.
سأشرح طريقة تسجيل في موقع استضافة يعطي مساحة مجانية 50 ميغا وتحميل ملفاتك إليه ،
بحيث تضع روابط ملفاتك في مواضيعك في المنتدى.

بسم الله ولنبدأ بالشرح:
أسم الموقع:
http://www.powow.com/

مواصفات الموقع:
-يعطي مساحة مجانية 50 ميغا.
-استضافة دائمة لا تنقطع حسب خبرتي مع الموقع وهو المفضل لدي.
-حجم الملف : لم أجد أي حدود للملف المراد تحميله مثل باقي المواقع،
(لقد حملت حجم ملف بحجم 2 ميغا تقريباً ، ومن الممكن تحميل بحجم أكبر).
-يتم تحميل الملفات التنفيذية والملفات المضغوطة بإمتداد ZIP أو صفحات الهوتمل عن طريق المتصفح.
-من سيئاته : يضع إعلان في رأس صفحةالهوتمل.
-إمتداد موقعك الشخصي على الشكل التالي:
http://www.powow.com/newuser
-تحميل شهري غير محدود.
-لا يحمل صور إلى المواضيع في المنتدى.

طريقةالتسجيل والتحميل:
1-أنسخ على عنوان المتصفح العنوان رابط التسجيل التالي:
http://www.powow.com/newuser.html
2-تظهر نافذة التسجيل التالية:
أملأ الخانات التالية ، وأهمها أسم المستخدم والبريد الإلكتروني والرقم الأخير الذي سيظهر على اليسار ،
لأنه ستصلك رسالة على بريدك الإلكتروني فيها كافة معلومات الدخول إلى موقعك.
ملاحظة: من المحتمل أن يكون شخص آخر قداستخدم نفس الأسم المستخدم إلى أدخلته ، وسوف يعطيك رسالة يعلمك بذلك.
حاول بتغييره بإضافة رقم أو أي حرف تريده.










3-فيما كانت المعلومات التي أدخلتها قد تقبلها موقع الاستضافة ،فإنه يعطيك نافذة تأكيد التسجيل التالية،
والتي تحوي على رابط موقعك الشخصي ورابط الدخول إليه:





4-ستصلك رسالة على بريدك الألكتروني الذي أدخلته:





5-بعد فتح الرسالة ستجد أسم المستخدم وكلمة السر ورابط موقعك الشخصي ورابط الدخول إليه:





6-أدخل على عنوان المتصفح رابط الدخول إلى موقعك:
http://www.powow.com/manager.cgi/english
ستظهر نافذة تسجيل معلوماتك:





7-بعد إدخال معلومات التسجيل ستظهر لوحة التحكم لمتصفح الموقع:





8-عندما نختار File Manager تظهر نافذة الموقع الشخصي :









9-عندما نختار File Uploads تظهر نافذة التحميل المباشر بعد الأنتقال إلى الدليل المطلوب ،
بإختياره من الائحة Base Directries :





10-بعد الإنتهاء من تحميل الملف المحدد والمطلوب ستظهر نافذة نجاح التحميل التي تحوي على أسم الملف ورابطه(هذا هو المهم):



​


----------



## My Rock (14 أبريل 2006)

*موقع جديد علي, لكن فيه مميزات حلوة...*

*شكرا ليك*


----------



## hima85222 (16 أبريل 2006)

فعلا يا مينا روك كلام صح فية مميزات حلوة

ربنا يخليك لينا

يبارك حياتك

شكرا حبيبي


----------



## سمير عياد (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شرح التسجيل والتحميل في موقع الاستضافة powow*

ممكن موقع الروسى للاسترا وشكرا


----------



## سمير عياد (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شرح التسجيل والتحميل في موقع الاستضافة powow*

عندى جهاز استرا 9000 هل ممكن تحديث


----------



## سمير عياد (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شرح التسجيل والتحميل في موقع الاستضافة powow*

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سمير عياد (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شرح التسجيل والتحميل في موقع الاستضافة powow*

هل موقع له علاقة استرا كما هو نشر فى المجلة ارجو رد شكرا جزيلا


----------

